# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  درگاه پرداخت اینترنتی سیز پی

## sizpay

*سیزپی،** تجربه بی نظیر در پرداخت*
سیزپی پرداخت یار بانک مرکزی است و با هدف تسهیل فرآیندهای دریافت و پرداخت پول به کمک کسب و کارها آمده است. با توجه به گسترش خریدهای اینترنتی، استفاده روزافزون از ابزارهای موبایلی داشتن یک درگاه پرداخت اینترنتی ضروری به نظر می رسد. اما گاهی فرآیند دریافت درگاه طولانی شده و کسی سراغ آن نمی رود لازم به ذکر است سیزپی در کوتاه ترین زمان ممکن درگاه پرداخت را در اختیار کسب و کارها قرار می دهد و با پشتیبانی 24 ساعته همواره در کنار مشتری است.
ارائه درگاه پرداخت آنلاین برای

کسب و کارهای اینترنتیکسب و کارهای استارت اپیشرکت های علاقمند به فروش آنلاین
*مخاطبین سیزپی* 
استفاده کنندگان از درگاه پرداخت اینترنتی سیزپی هر شخص و کسب و کاری می تواند باشد به شرط آن که چیزی برای فروش داشته باشد. مخاطبین ما از انجمن ها و موسسات خیریه، استارت آپ ها، فریلنسرها گرفته تا هر نوع کسب و کاری که به نحوی فروش اینترنتی داشته باشد را در بر می گیرد. 
*امنیت*
در کسب و کارهایی که انتقال وجه به صورت اینترنتی انجام میشود امنیت مهمترین فاکتور در انتخاب درگاه پرداخت است. سیزپی با داشتن تیمی از متخصصان حوزه فناوری اطلاعات و گذراندن دوره های تست امنیت درگاه پرداخت خود را با اطمینان در اختیار کسب و کارها قرار میدهد. تجربه ده ساله سیزپی در حوزه پرداخت های الکترونیک و سوابق اجرایی آن نشان می دهد که می توان به آن اعتماد کرد.
www.sizpay.com

----------


## itpioneer

http://sizpay.comبا سلام من از درگاه پرداخت سیزپی استفاده میکنم. خیلی سرویس دهی عالی و پاسخگوئی سریعی دارند. به شما هم درگاه پرداخت سیزپی را پیشنهاد می کنم

----------


## ITSunBoy

من از مشتریان سیزپی هستم. واقعا در خصوص ارائه درگاه  پرداخت به خوبی عمل کرده اند.
اگه شما هم درگاه پرداخت اینترنتی لازم دارید سیزپی را به شما پیشنهاد می کنم.

----------


## ab87000

فروشگاه اینترنتی پرداخت درب منزل
https://pardakht-darb-manzel.mihanstore.net

----------

